# Name one life lesson which you have learned during lockdown



## Hooked (20/4/20)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (20/4/20)

I don't NEED to go to the supermarket, simply because I feel like eating something which I don't have at home. I eat what I have and shop once a week only.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/4/20)

I have learned that I need to make more time in my hectic schedule to spend with my friends and family. Out of everything they are what I miss most in this time of isolation.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ugi (20/4/20)

I have learned that with this lockdown, the only other thing you can do besides sleeping and watching TV, is Eating.
i need my normal routine back.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (20/4/20)

making pineapple beer

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (21/4/20)

That more than half of our population are dumber than a teaspoon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (21/4/20)

zadiac said:


> That more than half of our population are dumber than a teaspoon


And right there Sir is why the ultimate outcome of a democratic government system is anarchy which naturally evolves into a dictatorship.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (21/4/20)

I learned that I made the right choice of wife 40 years ago.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver (21/4/20)

Lovely thread @Hooked !

I have learned that its not easy to get what you want when you need it - via online shopping...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/4/20)

I have verified again that testing times bring more forward the good features of the 30% of people lifting this world up and the worst in the 30% of the parasites infesting our society. The other 40% are still as unsettled as ever and swing between the 2 groups. In 2 words, people seldom change unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger (21/4/20)

I have learned that we have more than what we think we have or need, that we can get by with a lot less than what we thought, that we can do what is necessary and that nothing is impossible, that it’s ok to say no sometimes, that nature is one of the most precious thing we live past and that we ignore and destroy, that sometimes you are the village idiot, there are a lot more chancers and schemers out there, that some people will only learn once it hurts, and and that it’s the small things that matter.
Thank you. 
Dankie.
Pleasure.
Plesier.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/20)

I don't HAVE to shower every day - my days became 36 and 48 hrs long ,
Zoo cookies and Coke will sustain you for e x t e n d e d periods of time ,

Even the best gaming chair become uncomfortable if over used,
If you're an Esigssa member you don't need social media ,
If there is nobody to miss , you appreciate yourself more - look out for #1 ,

Learned new cooking skills ,

Life do revolve around online shopping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

